# Finally got a Millemetri Mod 2000!



## lorsban

Hi guys,

After researching about the brand and their watches for almost a year, I finally got myself a Millemetri Model 2000!

I won't bother with a lengthy review, since you all most probably already know all there is to know about everything Anonimo so I'll just leave you with some pics. 

Couldn't be happier!

regards,

lorsban


----------



## nelsondevicenci

COngratulations a good Catch only yours on the forum, very nice dial !

Enjoy it and wear it in the best of health !


----------



## StefB

Best pictures I've seen of the rare Gray dial Millemetri. Very nice! Great catch for a first Anonimo.


----------



## djh1201

very nice-can't beat the Millemetri, still my favorite of the line, haven't seen any with the white dial. Mine says hello:


----------



## tevj

Looks great, congratulations!


----------



## lorsban

nelsondevicenci said:


> COngratulations a good Catch only yours on the forum, very nice dial !
> 
> Enjoy it and wear it in the best of health !


Thanks! I think I saw somebody else with one in the photo album section. It sort of helped me decide on the grey as well.


----------



## lorsban

StefB said:


> Best pictures I've seen of the rare Gray dial Millemetri. Very nice! Great catch for a first Anonimo.


Thank you! I totally lucked out on the camera settings. Normally something's off but this time images came out pretty good.


----------



## lorsban

djh1201 said:


> very nice-can't beat the Millemetri, still my favorite of the line, haven't seen any with the white dial. Mine says hello:
> 
> View attachment 411183


Hey nice watch! Very striking orange dial and strap combo.


----------



## lorsban

tevj said:


> Looks great, congratulations!


Thanks mate!


----------



## JayVeeez

That light grey is wicked!

Congrats on the new Anonimo!


----------



## NWP627

Beautiful watch, wear it in the best of health.
N


----------



## timefleas

Love the gray--hard to come by--enjoy!


----------



## lorsban

JayVeeez said:


> That light grey is wicked!
> 
> Congrats on the new Anonimo!


Thanks Jayveeez!


----------



## lorsban

timefleas said:


> Love the gray--hard to come by--enjoy!


Yeah, initially I asked the shop for a black one but they didnt have one but they had this. Luckilly, I was looking for a grey one as well. I would think that shops would have a bunch of greys lying around since black is what most people want.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Love the light grey, congrats.


----------



## ecunited

Looks great - congrats. Never seen a grey one before.


----------



## lorsban

ecunited said:


> Looks great - congrats. Never seen a grey one before.


Thanks! I guess grey is the "least wanted" option? I really like it though. It's not as "striking" as the other colors but it really does grow on you plus it looks great with a larger variety of straps.


----------



## lorsban

Here are some pics with a brown strap. Totally different look!


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Nice... very good choice...wich strap is that one?


----------



## Willith

+1, who's it made by, looks great! :-!



nelsondevicenci said:


> Nice... very good choice...wich strap is that one?


----------



## lorsban

Hey guys,

The straps are from Asprey. From what I hear, they're made "in the far east" but the materials all come from Italy. I compared some of their Kodiak styled straps and can confirm that the buckle does indeed look almost exactly like the Anonimo strap buckles. Got it for $11. The anonimo dealer also gave me a free black crocodile leather strap. I haven't tried it yet, though. 

regards,

lorsban


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Man pls want to see the Black strap...Thanks for sharing


----------



## jcoat007

Just saw this post. Great looking gray dial!!!! 

Welcome to the Anonimo family!!!!


----------



## JayVeeez

That's the best looking $11 strap I've ever seen!


----------



## lorsban

jcoat007 said:


> Just saw this post. Great looking gray dial!!!!
> 
> Welcome to the Anonimo family!!!!


Thanks, jcoat007! Most pass over the grey and go directly to black thats why theyre so uncommon on the street. I like black but I also think its nice that this isnt too panerai-ish.


----------



## StefB

lorsban said:


> Thanks, jcoat007! Most pass over the grey and go directly to black thats why theyre so uncommon on the street. I like black but I also think its nice that this isnt too panerai-ish.


Excellent point!


----------



## kimsoon

Nice choice, I would choose a grey dial too.


----------



## stew77

Congrats on your first Anonimo lorsban!!!:-!

Love that very rare light grey dial too!!!|>|>|> 

I have never seen the light grey dial paired with the ss case, and I've only seen pics of the light grey dial paired with the Ox-Pro finished case! 

I really like your choice...enjoy this beauty!!!!


----------



## lorsban

stew77 said:


> Congrats on your first Anonimo lorsban!!!:-!
> 
> Love that very rare light grey dial too!!!|>|>|>
> 
> I have never seen the light grey dial paired with the ss case, and I've only seen pics of the light grey dial paired with the Ox-Pro finished case!
> 
> I really like your choice...enjoy this beauty!!!!


Thanks stew77! Its my main watch now. The more I wear it the more I like it.


----------



## Stonechild

Very nice, that brown strap really brings out the dial. Great mix/match.

Thanks for the pictures.

Jay


----------



## lorsban

Stonechild said:


> Very nice, that brown strap really brings out the dial. Great mix/match.
> 
> Thanks for the pictures.
> 
> Jay


Thanks bro!

Actually was planning on a lighter brown or tan with stitching but my wife liked the dark better. Shes's got a better eye for these things.


----------



## Cali kid

love my Millemetri and that dial color is just so sweet! Congrats!


----------



## lorsban

Cali kid said:


> love my Millemetri and that dial color is just so sweet! Congrats!


Thanks Cali kid! The metri's the most understated model they have at this point, that's what I love most about it. Add to that subtlety, the ruggedness and character the watch has and you've got one hell of a versatile watch.


----------



## sasqwatch

Gorgeous watch and the straps are Awesome! Enjoy!


----------



## lorsban

Thanks Sasqwatch! I believe Im enjoying a little too much, while strap swapping I overtorqued the screw and it broke. Haha


----------



## lorsban

Lug screws just arrived and so I decided to give the Metri some new shoes as well.


----------



## JayVeeez

lorsban said:


> Lug screws just arrived and so I decided to give the Metri some new shoes as well.


Man that is a nice looking combo. Nice work!


----------



## lorsban

Thanks bro! I'm really liking this combo. Where the black strap seems like a sharp contrast to the case and dial, this seems more "blended" to the watch. I also like it more than the darker brown strap I have, this one looks more casual.


----------



## revangel

lorsban said:


> Thanks bro! I'm really liking this combo. Where the black strap seems like a sharp contrast to the case and dial, this seems more "blended" to the watch. I also like it more than the darker brown strap I have, this one looks more casual.


very nice combo - let's go with 'dressy casual'. :-!


----------



## lorsban

revangel said:


> very nice combo - let's go with 'dressy casual'. :-!


Haha! Yup that's it!


----------



## lorsban

Hey guys! My steel strap from nelsondevicenci just arrived a week ago and I definitely think it's the best add-on ever! The watch looks so much cooler on steel. Brushed finish is excellent, clean, and it looks bad-ass at the same time! Micro adjustment is definitely a big plus!


----------



## EL_Chingon

Very cool. I love the anonimo bracelets. IMO, they are the best out there.


----------



## JayVeeez

Holy cow! Your watch was pretty nice before. The bracelet kinda set it into orbit!!!

Great update! :-!


----------



## phunky_monkey

Magic!

My hankering for a an Anonimo bracelet has been ever-increasing, and I too will have one on the way soon. They set off your Millemetri perfectly and makes me miss mine even more.


----------



## lorsban

Thanks guys! Had to wait 2 months almost but it was definitely worth it and worth every penny! The bracelet makes the watch look both tough and saucy at the same time. haha! I'm really glad I went with the grey dial, the overall look of the watch seems to be more "integrated" with the steel bracelet.

Here are some more pics:


----------

